# First three words will describe you



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

_

__just for fun _
_
_


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

*Crush
Dread
fool*

Oh, so I am made to crush dreaded fools? Awesome!

What does it have to do with physiology, anyway?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

suicide
dread
passion

Very interesting...


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

need2bnormal said:


> eh
> Meh
> Bleh


My conclusion is that you're a stereotypical Canadian who doesn't care about anything.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Tee
Cut
Kick

:con


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Rage
Past
Hate
:um


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

Lust
Fool
Secret


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Bail, Lust, The. :con


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

crush
fool
secret

I already knew I was a fool but at least I'm a crush I guess.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

crush
fool
past

Does that mean I used to _crush fool's_ in the_ past_?????


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

malice, belief, kick

But if you really asked me so sum up myself in three words:

diffident, taciturn, inept


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

1. Lust
2. Fool
3. Leave


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

kick
maniac
crush


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

rush
fool
leave
yes, I'm a fool that leaves in a rush.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

sanria22 said:


> rush
> fool
> leave
> yes, I'm a fool that leaves in a rush.


 How poetic, nice touch.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

room101 said:


> Bail, Lust, The. :con


Haha exactly what I got!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

maniac
secret
passion

haha, alright!


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Suicide
scum
kiss


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Man, Rage, Cut

Sounds about right


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Suicide
Scum
Passion

>.>


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

malice
feel
dream


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Maniac
Malice
Suicide

Oh, lovely.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Fool - Hat - wisdom


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Lust
Crush
Secrets

Hmmm...


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

None
Suicide
Scum

D:


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Dread Feel Arm


Oh my.. :huh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Secret
Much
Maniac


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Lust
Wisdom
Much

Weird....:sus


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

Secret
Suicide
Scum

:/


----------



## coreyy (Feb 9, 2011)

secrets naked fool. 

im exposed


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

bail
crush 
leave :stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lust.
Leave.
Suicide.


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

Leave, See, Dream.
Suddenly my life makes sense.


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Sin, crush, read.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

bail
mad
naked?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Crush
Fool
Lice :teeth


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

tease
suicide
rage


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

maniac
suicide
passion

how...appropriate....


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Passion 
SCUM
Suicide
...figures.


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

Man
Meme
Fool


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

passion coke kick

(passion 4 kicking coke?)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Passion. Present. Crush.

:hide


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

malice 
rage
passion


----------



## Troglodyte (Aug 9, 2010)

Suicide
Scum 
Naked


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

maniac
leave
peep


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Mad pass crush.


----------



## 82ila (Apr 17, 2010)

maniac
passion
leave


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

pogo
sin
fool


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

I guess I should have read the first post lol..

Rage 
Naked 
Kick


----------



## ChangeInProgress (Apr 23, 2012)

Lust
Fool
Gross.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Secret
Malice
Present

Huh...


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Crush
Fool
Peep


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Suicide
Scum
Naked

Bwahahahaha

Sigh.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

feel
none
fool


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

Crush
Fool 
Lust

...I don't think those words describe me at all, lol.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Malice 
Kick
Good

Pretty random lol


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

fool 
maniac
passion

The first one is definitely correct! ;P


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

maniac no-crush made

Erm what?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ozkr said:


> *Crush*
> *Dread*
> *fool*
> 
> ...


:lol crush
fool
bail

....we have similar words! :um What does that mean? :um


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

fool crush leave... Maybe it's a description of what I do... I fool someone, crush them, then leave. Mwahahaha.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Made Maniac Naked, hahahahaha. :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

see bail leave

Interpretation: The universe is telling me I spend too much time on SAS. :lol


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

fad
none
naked


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mad
Hidden 
Kick

:sus


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

See
Crush
Fool

...m'kay


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Bail, follow, kick.

..........


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

*crush
these
past*

ya that explains a lot..


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

secret 
rage 
leave


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

mad rage crush...

Crushing mad rage? Raging mad crush? Wut o.0?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Malice
Coke
Dread


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

Mad
Nude
Malice

... I'm a malicious, mad nude xD


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Naked
Secret
Suicide

Lol I have a lot of secrets and I think about suicide every day, but naked... eh?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

umm
umm
umm

LOL, don't know what to say.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Naked, sad, mad :sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

rather
not 
bother


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

Secret
Dream
Flesh


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Door
Feel
Eat

huh?


----------



## DreamAway (Apr 29, 2012)

Bail
Fool
Leave

Haha, rightio


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Crush
Secret
Passion

Eh..


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Fax
Leave
come

thats brilliant that like. :roll

I must have blasted one off in the fax machine and left it apparently


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Secret 
cut 
Mod

:teeth


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

tired
drunk
internet


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

kick
feel
kiss


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Why
How 
feeling


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Baby oh Baby...... baby my babe...... baby oh babe... i miss you... lalalala


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

1. scum
2. good
3. chat

...Fair enough.


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

man
tea
door


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

leave
flesh
kick
...so I kick some flesh and then I leave? how rude! :bat:flush


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Naked
Meme
Passion


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fool
Hate
Wisdom


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

secret, hate, naked

Ha!! :banana


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Ok, that was creepy. 

Dread
Suicide
Secret


I'm hoping I picked up on dread because I'm a teen librarian and I'm drawn to the word "read."

Can't come up for an excuse for suicide and secret. 

I think I'm going to go look again.

Denial must count for something, right?


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Flesh???
Passion?????
Suicide????

I need to make an appointment with my shrink.:yes


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

secrets 
suicide
naked


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Haha that was fun.

Fool
Read 
Sin

...sounds about right.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Secret
Past
Kick

So... I'm trying to kick my secret past... sounds about right.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Creative
Wise
Noble


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Secret
Obsession
Passion

o.o


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Lust No Crush (errr, *lol* :/)


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Lust
Dread
Malice


Okay then.... :sus


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Leave
Fool
Hate

 well heck


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Leave peep chat. e_e


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Crush
Fool
Naked

lol


----------

